# Quarter bauen



## fixbaerchen (3. November 2005)

Hi,
ich wollte mir über die Weihnachtsferien eine Quarter Pipe bauen. Als Plan, hab ich die hier ausgesucht:




Davon wollte ich dann erstmal nur einen Teil nehmen, also nicht die ganze Spine. (hab die andere wegradiert )
Weil mir das Ding so aber zu groß war, hab ich die Quarter mit dem Faktor 0.6 genommen. (siehe die Werte hinterm Pfeil)

Meint ihr, dass das reicht von der größe her? Sagt mal was dazu. 
Also ich kann mir natürlich nicht son 2 m hohes Bomberding in den Garten stellen, weils nicht mein Garten ist, sondern der meiner Eltern. Sonst wärs mir ja egal. Ich hätt gerne nen BMX-Park im Garten... 

greez baerchen


----------



## derFisch (3. November 2005)

so ne einzelne quarter is auf dauer schon recht langweilig. Son schmales und tiefes Ding lohnt sich imo nicht wirklich, da die Möglichkeiten doch recht eingeschränkt sind. Würd da lieber auf Skateparks zurückgreifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fixbaerchen (3. November 2005)

ja ok, aber wenn ich mal keinen bock hab, da hin zufahrn, dazu wollte ich ja das ding haben.
hab jetzt hier nochmal n besseres bild:


​


----------



## derFisch (3. November 2005)

Mir wär der Aufwand trotzdem zu groß! Son kleines Ding bietet nich gerad viele Möglichkeiten...
Übrigens: r=Radius


----------



## fixbaerchen (3. November 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens: r=Radius


o ja stimmmt 

ok überleg ichs mir halt nochmal, ob ich das Ding wirklich baue. Allerdings habsch dann in den Weihnachtsferien nix zu tun. Und ne Halle gibt hier nicht


----------



## W4hlurn3 (3. November 2005)

des ding lohnt ma gar net... so klein wärs größer, wärs evtl noch lustig um innen schnee zu springen wenns da is um irgendwelche trix zu üben... oder für lakejump aber da find cih jeden miniskatepark wo nur ne pissquarter is interessanter als so ding im garten, wie der fisch schon sprach wird langweilig des ding, ich mein was willstn dadranne machen? alle trix die man da machen kann haste in spätestens 5 min durch...


----------



## Renegado (3. November 2005)

*klugscheißmodusan*der Radius ist aber klein r    *klugscheißmodusaus*(auf der skizze isses ja Groß R)


----------



## gwathdraug (4. November 2005)

mit ner halfpipe kann man bestimmt mehr anfangen

aber skatepark im garten naja
hat was 
aber da würden sich unsere nachbarnbeschweren wenn aufeinmal nen kleiner park im garten steht
und meine mutter würde sich auch nicht sehr darüber freuen, dass ich ihren garten in ihren augen verschändel

hängt halt davon ab wieviel platz dir zur verfügung steht
und ob eine quarter wirklich reicht


----------



## -Biohazard- (4. November 2005)

naja eine quarter mit subbox oder diese an eine wand stellen tuts ja schon wenn du lange weile hast, aber die muss vieel steiler und größer sein


----------



## fixbaerchen (4. November 2005)

ja ich bau die doch nicht mehr denk ich 
ich hab ne küchenplatte in der garage gefunden. Die hab ich an sone "Balancierstange" aufm Schulhof gelehnt und dann sind wir darüber gejumpt 
Das is ja schon derbster als ich dachte (wenn man den Lenker nicht vernünftig festhält ) hab mich am Anfang garnet getraut darüber zu moshen, weil ich Angst hatte, dass sie so wie meine ersten beiden Kicker abbricht... Aber meine Mutter hat gesagt, "das is ne Küchenplatte, die kriegt man nicht kaputt!"
Und sone kleine Furz Quarter bringts dann wahrscheinlich wirklich nicht...  Hättes heut nicht geregnet, wärn wir auch aufn Skatepark gefahrn... Ma gucken wies morgen aussieht


----------

